# MK-677...



## adsr (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, I have recently had bad gyno problems on steroid cycles, I mean seriously bad domes on my left nipple area! Luckily Letro got rid of the dome but left me with some pea sized lumps (Nothing is to noticeable right now 

Now obviously that's left me not wanting to touch gear again! Even though i have considered using an AI on cycle, I am to scared to try it just in case... I fear i would need surgery if I did another cycle, Letro was also a nightmare to use!

So it got me thinking about HGH, now this area I know very little about & I have tried to research & I've got so far but would like some strait answers to some probably basic questions, any help is very appreciated

Mk-677 is the chemical I am looking at, is it possible to get gyno from this stuff? If so would an AI help?

Do you need to take it on your rest days? (I have noticed you don't with some HGH but do on others)

Do I need any form of pct? or support supps?

Is there anything i can run along side it that isn't a pro-hormone or steroid, I'm not sure i want to use insulin i was thinking more like natty test boasters & such, creatine maybe? pre-workout drinks etc? I used to save these to bridge in between cycles but that wouldn't be needed on this i assume?

Maybe you can suggest something else altogether I could take instead? that is definitely not going to aggravate my gyno at all? seriously, there is a very slight dome still I dare not touch gear again!!!

I am looking at 2 months at 25mg/1ml, do you think I will gain muscle in this time? & with a good solid diet and good training, how much do you think is possible? I plan to train naturally until Christmas then use the HGH, I've not trained for the last 3 months so I want to do some natural building first. Now I know it's not like a steroid & i shouldn't expect massive gains, but i could do with some fat loss that I've built up in my time away from the gym (& a good sleep is always welcome) not to mention I need to stop smoking so heavy because my skin could do with a pick me up 

Ok, thanks in advance, any help is very appreciated.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It will help you gain some muscle. But being a gh secragogue makes it more for better skin, repairing injuries, better sleep etc

And no you can't get gyno from it, but it makes me ravenous.

You need to ingest 30 mins before you bedtime meal, so it's in tandem with your own gh pulse.

No supps needed just keep on taking.


----------



## adsr (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Daz, that does sound pretty cool... Making me better looking haha I'll be alright with that

Well, I would really like something decent for muscle gain but I realize I am very limited now on what I can take (Unless these lumps shrink further naturally) I would be happy if I gained an extra few pounds of muscle than i would get naturally from the MK-677

Just curious if anyone wants to answer this... Is there a big improvement on this stuff during the second month? Since I am half tempted based on Daz's reply to have a month on it now, and a month next year leading into the summer, instead of 2 months at once after Christmas... Any thoughts?

Again thanks for the help Daz


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

No worries, only me and @Vibora have run this I'd imagine, as most would use injectibles.

You are better off with one big run as it it gets better over time.

Why not try ostarine 12.5mg ed shouldn't be suppressive and that dose would give you a two month run.

It's certainly better for putting on a few lbs.

As a part of pct/diet I run ostarine, erase pro and pes alphamine. And already I'm a few lbs leaner yet still the same weight.


----------



## adsr (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep, my last cycle was ostarine, great stuff, very few sides until later in the 2 month cycle, actually looked great at the end, was very impressed, but it did flare up my gyno that was already starting to look bad... I do blame myself for not using an AI, I've taken stronger stuff like SD and D-bol without an AI & once or twice on different compounds not fully followed my pct very well (honestly, I can't blame anyone but myself for being so dumb, I had fully researched everything & I knew the facts, I just didn't follow my own advice enough)

I would use Ostarine again if I knew 100% that I could control the gyno issues! I actually loved the stuff... Compared to a PH or gear it was amazing fun to be on it

How does S4 compare in terms of estrogen, gyno & muscle gains? I know it's mostly used for cutting, I would love a safe alternative but I don't think there's such thing


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Anadrine, not sure i've never run it because of the possible vision sides.

As for gyno on ostarine, im amazed with that one, 12.5mg is a low dose and erase is an otc ai i guess.

I had me a tiny bit of gyno, and over the past 4 weeks it's nearly all but gone.


----------



## adsr (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I started at 12.5 & worked my way up to 25mg, the gains where better at that dose... are you doing 8 weeks at 12.5? I didn't use any AI... I really can imagine that at 12.5 with a half decent AI & a solid pct that I wouldn't have any issues! I'm almost talking myself into doing it lol but i know how close I am to that level of gyno, the level that letro won't be able to solve!

I might consider it mate, I am not rushing in to anything but I really do want a half decent cycle before before next summer... i am going lanzorote for 2 weeks & want to look my best

Thanks for the chat daz, you have been very helpful & informative mate


----------

